# ARE YOU THICK



## Alexam (23 Mar 2016)

In general terms, if there are any, what is the most popular thickness and most popular timber to scroll with? Hardwood, softwood, ply ?

Malcolm


----------



## Claymore (23 Mar 2016)

........


----------



## NazNomad (23 Mar 2016)

For me, it's FREE timber, so I can't be too picky.


----------



## scrimper (23 Mar 2016)

NazNomad":1qfj4du0 said:


> For me, it's FREE timber, so I can't be too picky.



Same here, being a scrimper I always use recycled timber that others have no use for.


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Mar 2016)

For most of my projects I use 1.5mm or 3mm plywood but I also use 3/4" pine or oak for a one-off pattern.


----------



## Cordy (23 Mar 2016)

> Claymore
> Pine tends to wander and isn't very good



I thought it was just me


----------



## Alexam (23 Mar 2016)

Did a bit more practice yesterday and as I had been doing other work, I had thin rubber gloves on. I seemed to handle the scrolling more easily and wondered if others use them for scrolling?

Malcolm


----------



## Claymore (23 Mar 2016)

...........


----------



## Alexam (23 Mar 2016)

Thanks Brian,
I'm getting the 'feel' on the pressure issue and not rushing, as well as not operating the blade at full speed, but about 40-50% and it's easier to follow and move. I'll have a look at those gloves, but was surprising how much better it felt with the 'painters' gloves as well as using this, http://www.axminster.co.uk/klemmsia-cam-clamps-ax22453 which stays nice and flat on the smaller pieces and is quick to use. I bought one of them last time I was in Axminster to see how they were and am extreemly pleased with it. Keeps the 90 degrees easily.

Malcolm


----------



## Mechanism Man (23 Mar 2016)

I've tried all sorts over the years, but because of the nature of what I generally build - gear driven doohickeys, with lots of gears - I've settled on 6mm birch ply as being the best all round material to work with. It cuts really well, it doesn't warp over time (a handy feature if your making gears and frames and such), and with a little stain and varnish it buffs up pretty well and looks good when finished.
I know that a lot of folk steer away from it as it's 'not natural', but it works well for me!


----------



## ChrisR (23 Mar 2016)

Malcolm.

90% of the time I use 6 or 12mm Baltic Birch ply wood for scroll work, it is expensive but you don’t have any filler to drop out between the laminations as you do with less expensive or construction ply, the surface can also be sanded as smooth as a baby’s bum. :wink: 

I also purchase pallet loads of hard wood off cuts, most used for band saw boxes or router bowls/trays, but at times I also use with the scroll saw, after reducing thickness, it comes in quite thick pieces, as the wood yard I purchase from main supply is to the boat building industry. But it is all grade (A).

No free source of timber in this area.  

Hope you are enjoying your scroll work.

Chris.

This is the sixth attempt to post the above. (Windows 10) Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. :evil:


----------



## Cordy (23 Mar 2016)

Has anyone tried Birch Ply from Jewsons ?

They don't give a price on line


----------



## nadnerb (24 Mar 2016)

Hi Malcolm
I use all hard woods , oak ,walnut, white oak, ash and teak . I get them thicknessed to 18mm and use mostly No 5 or No 7 ultra reverse. I use a good thick clear packing tape as lubricant for the blade.
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Alexam (24 Mar 2016)

Thanks Brendan, I was thinking more of the hardwoods for the best items, but perhaps ply for practice cutting initially. Wasn't sure of thichness but at 18mm it should fly through fairly easily. When I get to the intarsia, I may need some thicker parts, but expect to learn as I go.

Malcolm


----------



## Claymore (24 Mar 2016)

..........


----------



## Alexam (24 Mar 2016)

That made me smile Brian.

Quite happy with 3/4", but 2mm x 80mm is rather tricky. Hope you had it in something (clamp) to stay verticle and protect the digets?

Malcolm


----------



## Claymore (24 Mar 2016)

...........


----------



## Alexam (25 Mar 2016)

Gotta have buscuit joints with those. (hammer) (hammer)


----------

